# precios de leds



## KiTo166 (Mar 19, 2006)

wenas, soy nuevo en este foro y mi pregunta es cuanto pueden valer unos leds normales en cualkier tienda de electronica?
venga espero vuestras respuestas y un saludo.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 19, 2006)

KiTo166 dijo:
			
		

> wenas, soy nuevo en este foro y mi pregunta es cuanto pueden valer unos leds normales en cualkier tienda de electronica?
> venga espero vuestras respuestas y un saludo.




De Uno a tres pesos por muy caros, chéca los precios acá.

http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior2.asp?asfam=OPT/ELE

Saludos


----------



## totung (Nov 7, 2007)

cheka www.besthongkong.com hay de todo tipo mas que en steren.!


----------

